# How to use Android root tethering with Nintendo 3DS?



## nostalgicgamerz (Aug 26, 2012)

Not sure if this is the right section...but...I have a Thunderbolt lol..so here it goes.....I've had my phone modded with a leaked ICS AOSP on my HTC Thunderbolt. But since the netflix is broken, I want to watch my netflix on my 3DS. my Verizon phone has unlimited 4G so I would rather use that connection instead of sloth's Sprint's 3g connection. my problem is that....barnacle wifi tether doesn't even work.....while doing the connection test...the blue INTERNET logo doesn't even come up and then says COULD NOT CONNECT.

now with the newest "wifi tether' from the Play Store..the connection test takes FOREVER to fail. but the during the "test" the grey internet "enabled" window in the corner turns into the blue INTERNET logo for the duration of the test...then it fails. and COULD NOT CONNECT with an error code 003-1101.

Any advice or settings I need to apply?...I feel like I will have more luck if I try to get it working with Wifi Tether...since barnacle doesn't even respond to it.

any channel or LAN settings I need to change?

Thanks


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

I've read conflicting reports about tethering with the AOSP ROM. Initially,it was advised to use the built-in tethering tool. Otherwise, with the Wi-Fi tether app in the market, make sure you select a profile first plus enable "Routing fix".

Test with other devices than the Wii as well.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I tether my sons ds-i xl on my phone all the time. Just have to put device profile to generic ics/jb wlan0 if using ics rom. Also I ran in to data problems with the aosp ics roms with data being flaky when tethering. I would try nusense ics rom and see how that works.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Just used the built-in tether tool and my son connected on a laptop.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## infernodemon05 (Jan 1, 2012)

I reccomend using opengarden, it worked well enough for me to do a system transfer from my old 3ds to a 3ds XL

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide


----------

